# Why is the Volvo XC60 not Select?!!



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm in Los Angeles, and can't understand this. The XC60 is more expensive, larger and more luxurious than Volvo S60, BMW X1, and Audi Q3, which are all on the Select list, and is on par with BMW X3, Audi Q5 ... so how does it not meet the requirements for Select? It has leather seats, is classified as a Luxury Crossover SUV, has a very nice interior, top of the line safety features, roomy cabin, and even won 2018 World Car of the Year. 

There is just something really strange about it not being Select eligible. I also drive for Lyft and it does qualify for Lyft's version of Select (Lyft Lux). Does anyone know the reason? How can I petition to get it on the Uber select list or have Uber look into this issue? Has anyone else encountered this issue?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The answer is very simple, Uber is managed by IDIOTS.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Forget the list, just go by the office and I bet they fix you up!


----------



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The answer is very simple, Uber is managed by IDIOTS.


At this point I don't doubt you, I've just started driving with them and I've tried to have them answer this question or explain this to me, only to get a complete runaround and zero assistance.



Terri Lee said:


> Forget the list, just go by the office and I bet they fix you up!


I was initially told via ubersupport to go to the office and that they would add the vehicle there, but at the office I was told they don't have the ability to add it, and blamed the reason that it's not on select on it being a "new" vehicle. But XC60, while updated for 2018, has been around for awhile, and no years are eligible, for unknown reasons. It's really frustrating.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you ever heard the expression you can’t fix stupid, well Uber management is the poster child for stupidity.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Sticksmix said:


> At this point I don't doubt you, I've just started driving with them and I've tried to have them answer this question or explain this to me, only to get a complete runaround and zero assistance.
> 
> I was initially told via ubersupport to go to the office and that they would add the vehicle there, but at the office I was told they don't have the ability to add it, and blamed the reason that it's not on select on it being a "new" vehicle. But XC60, while updated for 2018, has been around for awhile, and no years are eligible, for unknown reasons. It's really frustrating.


Hey I'm curious whatever happened end result. Did you manage to get it on the list and how?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Those are damn nice cars.

The ONLY reason I can think of, for why they’d legitimately not want that Volvo as Select is if Uber is trying to make their Self Driving Volvos the only “premium tier” Volvo SUVs on their platform. 

And that would be a seriously dumbass move, even for a company like Uber


----------



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Hey I'm curious whatever happened end result. Did you manage to get it on the list and how?


The outcome is that no one ever gave me an answer as to why, and even now the XC60 is still not included in
uber Select. (At least, not in Los Angeles, I just checked and it DOES qualify in New York. WTF). It must just be an arbitrary corporate error / mistake / omission and no one is monitoring it or paying any attention nor is there any division within Uber assigned to handle such issues, nor does anyone there care. It sucks.


----------



## alex1972 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sticksmix said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, and can't understand this. The XC60 is more expensive, larger and more luxurious than Volvo S60, BMW X1, and Audi Q3, which are all on the Select list, and is on par with BMW X3, Audi Q5 ... so how does it not meet the requirements for Select? It has leather seats, is classified as a Luxury Crossover SUV, has a very nice interior, top of the line safety features, roomy cabin, and even won 2018 World Car of the Year.
> 
> There is just something really strange about it not being Select eligible. I also drive for Lyft and it does qualify for Lyft's version of Select (Lyft Lux). Does anyone know the reason? How can I petition to get it on the Uber select list or have Uber look into this issue? Has anyone else encountered this issue?


Some cars must not be allowed to use as a Taxi, because people who buying used cars should have an 100% option, it wasn't a taxi . The world all around fully loaded with scammers who are selling ex uber cars with 200 K miles , as a 5 -6 years old cars with 40 -50 thousands miles on dashboard .


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Sticksmix said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, and can't understand this. The XC60 is more expensive, larger and more luxurious than Volvo S60, BMW X1, and Audi Q3, which are all on the Select list, and is on par with BMW X3, Audi Q5 ... so how does it not meet the requirements for Select? It has leather seats, is classified as a Luxury Crossover SUV, has a very nice interior, top of the line safety features, roomy cabin, and even won 2018 World Car of the Year.
> 
> There is just something really strange about it not being Select eligible. I also drive for Lyft and it does qualify for Lyft's version of Select (Lyft Lux). Does anyone know the reason? How can I petition to get it on the Uber select list or have Uber look into this issue? Has anyone else encountered this issue?


I can't speak for the US but many of the Premier passengers I've had here (Premier is Select here) absolutely hate being picked up in a Volvo.


----------

